# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY BD untuk Bak Fiber

## SD4R7O

Selamat Siang, Om dan para suhu...

ini saya ada DIY buat sendiri BD setelah belajar dari forum ini.. ini saya buat untuk bak fiber, apakah lebih efektif untuk penyaringannya? 



mohon masukannya om?

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Seberap solid yach BD ini "berdiri/menempel" ke dasar fiber chamber, kalo ikannya cukup gede, ikanya mungkin akan mencoba mencongkel dan mengobrak abrik BD ini sampe terbalik  ::

----------


## YOHANESKRISTANTO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

> bagus Om.... menarik untuk di pelajari dan di kuti perkembangan nya....
> 
> salut :Thumb:


Makasih om,. Mohon masukannya klo ada kekurangan apa? Akan saya update lg setelah bbrapa bulan..

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

om SD4R7O nanya yah ini pompa yg dipake model kayak gimana? Kalau boleh sebut mereknya om soalnya saya tertarik nyoba juga untuk bak karantina tapi belum ketemu pompa yg bisa disambung pipa

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## metagora

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

om, setelah bberapa hari jalan, airnya menjadi agak keruh, kurang jernih.. apa karena pengaruh filter yg masih belum mature,? para suhu tolong donk... kurang enak liat ikannya nih... untuk BDnya kyknya berjalan dengan baik, tidak ada kotoran di sekitar bak...  mau tanya jg nih, ceramic bio fungsinya apa ya? sama dengan bio ball kah?

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

pagi ini baru saya pasang surface skimmernya.. liat kinerjanya gimana nih.... air sudah mulai jernih nih...

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

> 1-2 ekornya diisi koi apa gajah om? hehehe...


biar ada peluang jadi koi jumbo sebesar anak gajah om  ::

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

> Ini fotonya, agak buram karena pake hp,. Smoga dapat membantu..


Ok, udah kebayang om. Makasi. Kok filternya gak difoto sekalian om? Jadi penasaran ama outletnya tuh ^_^

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

> Iya, itu air terjun dari trickle tower.. SS selesai dlan baru ditambah trickle tower.. Kawatnya ada lapisan karet, tetapi sudah sy lepas kawatnya.awalnya takut koi kecil masuk aja..
> 
> Aerasi sy beli ditoko ikan biasa.. Kebetulan bentuknya bulat pas bget.. 
> 
> Itu posisi SS kalo sy ubah dibelakang air terjun boleh gk ya?


Kalo nurut saya sih SSnya mgk lebih baik ditaruh diagonal dg air terjun ya om (kalo di foto sebelah kiri bawah) dan mgk kalo bagian atasnya diganti pake strainer wastafel mgk permukaan utk menyedot airnya lebih luas, jd lebih efektif (cmiiw)

----------


## iwanwibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanwibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

